# Job opportunity in Canada



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi guys,

I am from India and looking for an opportunity in Canada.
I have done BE in E&C and I have total experience of 7 years in domain of computer networking.

Consultant advised me that there is not clarity about FSW program this year. They may not open quota at all and if they open it - not sure when and if relative category will be there or not.

She advised me to take another service that will cover preparing my resume as per standard there and market it to all recruiters, consultants, employers, etc.
So, if I can get offer letter, I can get work permit now and move there.

Can anyone please advise me how much it is possible to get job in Canada this way - when I am not in Canada and I don't have valid work permit.

I understand it depends on many factors like requirements, skillset, etc. but still rough idea will really help me to decide if should I register for it or not.

Really appreciate your help.

Thanks.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


jacks12 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am from India and looking for an opportunity in Canada.
> I have done BE in E&C and I have total experience of 7 years in domain of computer networking.
> ...


Instead of paying someone money to do your resume, Google: Canadian Resume Format. You'll find things like: Travel and Work Abroad | Canadian Resume For participants through IEC | International Experience Canada.

Although it is a long shot and nobody can assure you will be chosen, at least you can try for free and at your pace.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## luvcanada (Nov 10, 2011)

It would be very difficult to get a job in Canada with your education and experience. For a company to hire you, the company would need to shoe that there is no Canadian available to do this job - this is very unlikely as there are so many people with similar credentials to yours. 

I agree with Jrge that you should try this on your own. It is only a matter of writing your resume and submitting the resume to recruiters and companies in Canada. You can find these on any job recruitment website. The consultant would basically be doing the same thing but for a cost.


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

I agree with Jrge and luvcanada. No need to pay for something that you can do yourself for free. You can find samples of Canadian resumes all over the place. Try monster.ca

As for the finding a job outside of Canada part, I've been trying for almost a year now and I'm applying for jobs that are supposedly high in demand and no luck so far. But if at first you don't succeed... I'm not trying to discourage you though, I'm just trying to tell you to prepare yourself mentally and most importantly don't give up.

I wish you good luck


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Im from Australia with 4yrs IT experience, SDI Service Desk Analyst and CompTIA A+ certs.

I have applied for jobs both in Canada and the US, ive been told from Canadian recruiters that i have a zero chance of being picked up from outside of Canada unless i had a niche skill per say...as best to apply from within Canada.

Although when i applied for a job that was in San Francisco, the reply was more positive but due to not having a work permit for the US that could not proceed any further.

No harm in applying, nothing to lose as they say


----------



## jacks12 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks a lot to all of you for your reply.

Certainly, I will follow all advises given here and try to search for any opportunity myself after preparing my resume in proper format.

I know it's quite difficult, but no harm in keep trying and applying..!!!

thanks again.


----------

